# Marks carvings



## carvinmark

View attachment 35741
I'll post more if these don't bore you. Mark


----------



## 04ultra




----------



## rbtree

Awesome, Mark!

Here's a carving that was done 15-20 years ago. Biggest one I've ever seen, though it uses some inlays. I later gave the carver a 24000 pound 24 foot 8 foot at the base sequoia log....haven't checked up to see what if anything he ever did with it.


----------



## carvinmark

That is a big one,the tallest I've done was about 18'.


----------



## Adkpk

04ultra said:


>


Oh man, you are good!
rb, That thing is over the top.


----------



## carvinmark

View attachment 35765
Red Oak that the deck was built around befor it died.


----------



## carvinmark

*Wolf out of white cedar*

View attachment 35766


----------



## carvinmark

*old mans face*

View attachment 35767
life size


----------



## carvinmark

*I love to carve*

View attachment 35768
Out in front of my shop.


----------



## carvinmark

*My master piece*

View attachment 35769
I had over 300 hours in this.every feather has every line carved,sold for $6700.00, not much per hour but what a learning curve.


----------



## Adkpk

Caving Mark indeed. I see you paint too. I've never seen anything carved like that out here. I did go to an Artist wood show once in Soho. Bowls out of burls and the such. The thing I am learning about wood is how to make it so it dosn't crack.


----------



## carvinmark

View attachment 35770
More of my Eagle up close.


----------



## carvinmark

*Indian Chief*

View attachment 35771
2" deep out of basswood with cedar frame,very high detail,one of my favorites.


----------



## rbtree

Fabulous work, Mark!! Out here, most carvings that I see aren't protectively coated. While the weathered look might be natural, treated will last a lot longer, and looks great as well.


----------



## carvinmark

Adrpk said:


> Caving Mark indeed. I see you paint too. I've never seen anything carved like that out here. I did go to an Artist wood show once in Soho. Bowls out of burls and the such. The thing I am learning about wood is how to make it so it dosn't crack.



I have found that anything carved out of round stock will check.Sometimes we can direct it away to less obvious places by putting in relief cuts.


----------



## carvinmark

rbtree said:


> Fabulous work, Mark!! Out here, most carvings that I see aren't protectively coated. While the weathered look might be natural, treated will last a lot longer, and looks great as well.



Sometimes I will leave a unfinished carving outside so it gets weathered.I think it looks cool,but if they are really nice ones I will put a finish on.Thanks for the compliment. Mark


----------



## carvinmark

*one for RBW*

View attachment 35773


----------



## carvinmark

*My latest comp.*


----------



## woodshop

carvinmark said:


> View attachment 35769
> I had over 300 hours in this.every feather has every line carved,sold for $6700.00, not much per hour but what a learning curve.


You are one talented guy! Good news is you can make money while doing what you obviously enjoy. I'm working towards that myself with my fledgling woodshop business but won't really have the time it demands until I retire from my current job. I particularly enjoy your carvings of old men in trees. Thanks for posting these... this is a great forum, I love this stuff.


----------



## Adkpk

My latest carving. Granted it's a little rough. But once I clean that bear up it'll be a beauty. It's a white birch. Gave me a hard time but I won. What do you think a slab of that would look like. Anybody on how long to let it dry before I slice it open. Next year, maybe two?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Mark, you are really good. There are a ton of chainsaw "artists" out there, and most aren't really artists. 

You _are._


Do you make your living at it?


----------



## carvinmark

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Mark, you are really good. There are a ton of chainsaw "artists" out there, and most aren't really artists.
> 
> You _are._
> 
> 
> Do you make your living at it?


Thank you.I want to go pro,full time carving but it's a tuff way to make $.I make my living building and installing log home accessories-log railings,staircases,trim,furniture,ect. You need to be able to carve real fast to live off it and that takes experience,I've been carving part time for about four years. Maby in a few more years?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

I seems we have a common theme among us... 

Doing what we must do while wishing to do what we love to...

*sigh*


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Yeah. I know a fella who worked as a maintenance man at a Thousand Trails campground for a good many years while he tried to get going full time as a wood carver. 

I know what you mean about speed, Mark. This guy can take a 14" x 2' section of log, and turn it into a raccoon peeking out of a hollow log in about 30 minutes, while keeping up an entertaining patter to a crowd watching.


Marketing counts, too!


----------



## carvinmark

*Wolf and baby*

View attachment 35828
Large cherry log,Just sold it yesterday.


----------



## carvinmark

*More of the wolves*

View attachment 35829


----------



## carvinmark

*Baby wolf-a closer view*

View attachment 35831


----------



## carvinmark

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yeah. I know a fella who worked as a maintenance man at a Thousand Trails campground for a good many years while he tried to get going full time as a wood carver.
> 
> I know what you mean about speed, Mark. This guy can take a 14" x 2' section of log, and turn it into a raccoon peeking out of a hollow log in about 30 minutes, while keeping up an entertaining patter to a crowd watching.
> 
> 
> Marketing counts, too!



Racoons can be difficult to carve,at least I find them to be a real challenge.I carved this one on the side of my Eagle carving on the stump. 
View attachment 35832
I hang out with a guy that can carve a 3' bear that sells for 75.00 and it takes him about 15 minutes. As you can see, I like to make my stuff look very real, but my buddy has me thinking about slamming out some "quitsee stuff". Last week he walked me thru his quick bear.It took me twice as long and I felt like I was doing something wrong,but what the heck,Cash is Cash and quick Cash is sure nice.


----------



## carvinmark

Adrpk said:


> My latest carving. Granted it's a little rough. But once I clean that bear up it'll be a beauty. It's a white birch. Gave me a hard time but I won. What do you think a slab of that would look like. Anybody on how long to let it dry before I slice it open. Next year, maybe two?



How's that bear coming?? You can do it, it's not that hard,you just gotta wanna.


----------



## carvinmark

*Mushrooms*

View attachment 35833


I sell more of these than even I can belive. Everybody can afford 20.00. When they watch you from start to finish(with color) in 15 min. I make these out of my cutt-offs from my business-my junk!!!


----------



## carvinmark

*Turtle*

View attachment 35843



12 oz beer bottle to the left for size compare.


----------



## Adkpk

carvinmark said:


> View attachment 35843
> 
> 
> 
> 12 oz beer bottle to the left for size compare.


Sofie's cute. I'm curious about the paint. Are you also the airbrusher?
What kind of wood is Sofie made out of.


----------



## darkstar

Wow that is so cool, I really like the colur on that turtle.
You only charge 20$ for that 
Its really nice .
You are an artist as blueridgemark said opcorn:


----------



## carvinmark

Adrpk said:


> Sofie's cute. I'm curious about the paint. Are you also the airbrusher?
> What kind of wood is Sofie made out of.



Yes, i'm working on the airbrushing with the help of a truely great painter,we call him painter Mike. Sofie is out of poplar (hope I spelled that close to right).
This was a cut-off from a bear I carved that was a support in a log house.


----------



## carvinmark

darkstar said:


> Wow that is so cool, I really like the colur on that turtle.
> You only charge 20$ for that
> Its really nice .
> You are an artist as blueridgemark said opcorn:



No, you missed the boat here, mushrooms go for 20.00,that turtle would run ya about 450.00,but she isn't for sale. Sofie was a birthday present to my old lady.

Mark


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

carvinmark said:


> I sell more of these than even I can belive. Everybody can afford 20.00. When they watch you from start to finish(with color) in 15 min. I make these out of my cutt-offs from my business-my junk!!!




Mark, you are GROSSLY underpricing your stuff! Even a poorly done 3' bear should bring a few hundred, NOT seventy five bucks!



Check out that link to Jonathan the Bear Man - look at his prices.

Of course, it helps if you market to the right clientele....







http://www.jonathanbearman.com/sculpture2.htm


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

carvinmark said:


> No, you missed the boat here, mushrooms go for 20.00,that turtle would run ya about 450.00,but she isn't for sale. Sofie was a birthday present to my old lady.
> 
> Mark




Okay, we're cross-posting. $450 is more like it!


----------



## carvinmark

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Okay, we're cross-posting. $450 is more like it!



Right on bud,gotta keep this stuff in order.


----------



## carvinmark

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Mark, you are GROSSLY underpricing your stuff! Even a poorly done 3' bear should bring a few hundred, NOT seventy five bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that link to Jonathan the Bear Man - look at his prices.
> 
> Of course, it helps if you market to the right clientele....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonathanbearman.com/sculpture2.htm



Would you do some P.R. for me???? Heck at those figures we could do almost a 50/50 split and I would be ahead of where I am now.lol. Seriously,I do know what you mean but when the buyers only have 50.00 to spend and you get them to dig up another 25.00,I gotta take it. You are right, I need the right market.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## carvinmark

I build log railings for a living and I can't help myself,those are some nasty fitting railings,whoever built those should just stop,PLEASE.


----------



## 1CallLandscape

carvinmark, your a very talented carver! *great sculptures*!!! any suggestions for a budding carver like my self?

-mike


----------



## carvinmark

1CallLandscape said:


> carvinmark, your a very talented carver! *great sculptures*!!! any suggestions for a budding carver like my self?
> 
> -mike


Hello Mike,
Check out www.chainsawsculptors.com If you can find somebody close to you that carves that will help. Most people that carve like to help each other.Best advice I can give is spend about 100.00 on a carving bar with a fresh chain,they are amazing and make it soooo much easier to carve.Good luck.

Mark


----------



## carvinmark

*Fawn out of white cedar*

View attachment 35860


----------



## carvinmark

*Small fish out of pine*

View attachment 35861


----------



## carvinmark

*Anglefish at a show*

View attachment 35862


----------



## carvinmark

*Angle fish finished*

View attachment 35878


----------



## carvinmark

*4' tall Light house*

View attachment 35879


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

carvinmark said:


> Would you do some P.R. for me???? Heck at those figures we could do almost a 50/50 split and I would be ahead of where I am now.lol. Seriously,I do know what you mean but when the buyers only have 50.00 to spend and you get them to dig up another 25.00,I gotta take it. You are right, I need the right market.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I deal with this same issue in my woodworking side business. Too many people believe they can have something built cheaper than they can buy it at Walmart. I've learned to let these people go as they're really not potential clients. I've shifted my marketing a bit to emphasize quality craftsmanship, superior materials and customization. Hopefully it works out in the long run. I'd sure like to quit my day job and do this for a living. Best of luck to you!

ps- If you figure this before I do, hook a brotha up


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Hey Mark,

Have you heard of this guy?

http://www.dougmoreland.com/cattlelacpage.htm

Multi tallented guy. Singer, songwriter, comedian AND chainsaw carver! Pretty cool in person too.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

His eagles are very good. Interesting... The guy I linked to is a pretty good musician, too. Picks a mean banjo & dobro.


----------



## carvinmark

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I deal with this same issue in my woodworking side business. Too many people believe they can have something built cheaper than they can buy it at Walmart. I've learned to let these people go as they're really not potential clients. I've shifted my marketing a bit to emphasize quality craftsmanship, superior materials and customization. Hopefully it works out in the long run. I'd sure like to quit my day job and do this for a living. Best of luck to you!
> 
> ps- If you figure this before I do, hook a brotha up



I run my Log home accessories company the same way as you and it has worked very well for me.


----------



## carvinmark

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Have you heard of this guy?
> 
> http://www.dougmoreland.com/cattlelacpage.htm
> 
> Multi tallented guy. Singer, songwriter, comedian AND chainsaw carver! Pretty cool in person too.



Sorry I didn't reply sooner. I haven't heard of him before now, but he is a very talented guy. Nice to see this.


----------



## carvinmark

My first Tiki, 3' tall by about 10" dia. Sold!!!!


----------



## troutfisher

carvinmark said:


> Sold!!!!




Congradulations!! It sure helps to sell to piece now and then, these saws are expensive! and bars, and chain, and oil, and files, and spark plugs, and wood, and sandpaper, and stain, and polyurethane, .............well, you get the idea.


----------



## carvinmark

troutfisher said:


> Congradulations!! It sure helps to sell to piece now and then, these saws are expensive! and bars, and chain, and oil, and files, and spark plugs, and wood, and sandpaper, and stain, and polyurethane, .............well, you get the idea.



I sure do!!!


----------



## twoclones

*Morel Technique?*



carvinmark said:


> I sell more of these than even I can belive. Everybody can afford 20.00. When they watch you from start to finish(with color) in 15 min. I make these out of my cutt-offs from my business-my junk!!!



What's your technique for carving the holes in a morel? I carved my first one this afternoon and carved the holes by making 2 cresent shaped cuts like for an eye socket. Not a bad result but I spent an hour on this one. 
http://www.woodhacker.com/morel-1.html 

Butch 
www.WoodHacker.com


----------



## carvinmark

twoclones said:


> What's your technique for carving the holes in a morel? I carved my first one this afternoon and carved the holes by making 2 cresent shaped cuts like for an eye socket. Not a bad result but I spent an hour on this one.
> http://www.woodhacker.com/morel-1.html
> 
> Butch
> www.WoodHacker.com



I like your mushroom!!! I have done them the same way and it seems to be much slower. I have been working on ways I can knock out shrooms as fast as I can. I use a dime tip on my 200 and just bore round and oblong divits, it is real fast.
I ruff them out and go right to putting the divits in, then burn real hard to get strings and saw marks off, then use a brass wire brush (brass doesn't leave many scratches in the burn), then grind using a Saburr-Tooth disc on a 4" grinder. These discs are absoutly the best.
Hope this helps you, I haven't posted any of my latest shrooms, they seem to be getting better, I will post my latest as soon as I get some free time.


----------



## twoclones

*Saburr Tooth*

I had a look at those Saburr Tooth tools this morning. Very nice looking stuff but not priced for impulse buying. They're on my *to do* list now... 

By all means, do post a pic of your newest morels. 


Butch


----------



## computeruser

Nice looking stuff, Mark. I'll have to drop by to say Hi and BS next time I'm up that way.


----------



## carvinmark

twoclones said:


> I had a look at those Saburr Tooth tools this morning. Very nice looking stuff but not priced for impulse buying. They're on my *to do* list now...
> 
> By all means, do post a pic of your newest morels.
> 
> 
> Butch



Those tools are well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Will post next chance I get


----------



## carvinmark

computeruser said:


> Nice looking stuff, Mark. I'll have to drop by to say Hi and BS next time I'm up that way.



Please do, you have an open invitation


----------



## twoclones

*Saburr Tooth Injuries?*



twoclones said:


> I had a look at those Saburr Tooth tools this morning.
> Butch



I asked some local carvers [my teachers] about the Saburr Tooth for a 4 1/2" grinder and they said they're difficult to control if you hit something wrong. One of them showed me a 6 inch long scar on his stomach from his Saburr Tooth. Both have thrown their discs away! 

I'd like to hear comments from any carvers using the Saburr Tooth on an angle grinder.


----------



## carvinmark

I'm sorry to hear that people are being hurt by these discs. The first time I used them, I was shocked as to how tight of a death grip I had to hold on to the grinder with. 
I persaonaly like agressive tools, alot. 
Wish I would have been the recieptent of those $50.00 discs.
Hope nobody gets hurt, but I sure do like how agressive they are.
If you try these out, anybody, make sure you have the handle on your grinder and be prepared for some real action.


----------



## twoclones

carvinmark said:


> The first time I used them, I was shocked as to how tight of a death grip I had to hold on to the grinder with.



I am sure that preparedness, good sense and not working when fatigued or distracted can prevent a lot of accidents but who has time for those things when creativity is flowing?  

Some months ago, I bought one of those Lancelot chainsaw disks for my grinder. Wow can those things move wood! But I've heard one too many stories of serious hand injuries from those things. Mine now sits on the bench and I continue my search for faster ways to move wood and keep my fingers.


----------



## carvinmark

I've been wanting to get one of those Lancelot discs.


----------



## twoclones

Send me your address in private (use link at www.woodhacker.com) and you can have mine. At your own risk that is...


----------



## carvinmark

twoclones said:


> Send me your address in private (use link at www.woodhacker.com) and you can have mine. At your own risk that is...



I just sent my address, will try it and be careful.
I am wondering what brand of chisels you use and if you power carve with any chisels ? 
Thanks ,
Mark


----------



## twoclones

*Flexcut*

Got the address. 

I use Flexcut chisels but haven't tried power chisels of any kind. Sure do like my Makita die grinder though! In order of time used, I use chainsaws, 4 1/2" angle grinder with 24 grit flap wheel, die grinder, chisels & gouges, dremel, belt sander, and pocket knife. [Pocket knife is usually a shorter walk than the chisels...]


----------

